# The pups' annual Christmas pictures



## ilovemydogs (Jan 22, 2009)

Those are some great picture. I love the one that kitty showed up in.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aw the last shot with the whole family is a great one!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! Zoey sure looks like she was posing, too. The picture before that Jasper was licking his nose because he's scared of her. She is a bully! That's why I was holding him so close.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Those came out great. I can almost see the visions of sugar plums dancing in their heads.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

wow! those all are perfect!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Great pictures....love the family shot with the kitty.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great photos. They are so cute!!!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks! I should post the picture just before the good one with Zoey the cat. Jasper was really freaked out.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

They are all very nice! I just want to hug that Jasmine!


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

They're great! I love the last one! how did you get the cat to stay like that for the picture!!?? :


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

All the pictures are great and I love the last one.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Great pics!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Your whole family looks wonderful - those are great Christmas photos!


----------



## kgilman85 (Jun 5, 2009)

Aww, such sweet pictures!!!! Here's one I took last night of noah and my daughter kayla.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

kgilman85, that's adorable! Are you going to make your holiday cards out of it?


----------



## kgilman85 (Jun 5, 2009)

fostermom said:


> kgilman85, that's adorable! Are you going to make your holiday cards out of it?


 
I WISH!!! I tried taking pictures before I made my cards, but I guess i didnt have the magic piece of turkey in hand like I did for this picture  At least I know the magic trick for next year.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I love all of them!! They are so cute and your house is decorated very pretty! I'm also impressed with the cat picture! LOL!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Very nice holiday pics! I think I'll give mine a valium and give it a shot. j/k


----------



## Shadowboxer (Aug 21, 2009)

Great pictures!


----------

